# Onkyo 705 and trying to undo MultiCH. AUGH.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Background: I've had a PS3 for a few weeks and a few times it has given me a "HDMI Connection Detected, do you want to make this your default connection?" screen. The problem is that I've ALWAYS had it hooked up via HDMI to my PJ. Usually I just hit "yes" and it asked me about optimum screen resolution, etc and I just press "yes" and few times and then it's back to normal. Yesterday, not thinking I just hit a button and it was "no". AUGH! The screen went to 4:3 and resolution. I tried to back out but to no avail. I tried to find where to correct it but could not so I just reset it.

Anyway, that's a problem for the Blu-ray page so I'll post it there.

While all of this happened, we slipped in a blu-ray and it sounded like . (Wife's words. Actually they were, "This DOES NOT sound like a blu-ray) The 705 displayed the MultiCH. I went into the PS3 menu and switched it to bitstream.

I've been through this before and could not find a way to get it to display TrueHD, etc, even after tapping digital input or whatever else was suggested, so before I just reset the unit.

The problem is that when I reset the unit this time, the MultiCH was still displayed...still

Without debating the pros and cons of MultiCH, how do I switch my receiver so it displays TrueHD, etc? Apparently on the remote there is a button I could hit but I could not find it last night. The name escapes me.

When I figure this out, I swear I will paste it on the back on my 705 manual as there was absolutely no help in there at all.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the setup menu is similar to my 805 if you want it to display TruHD or DTSMA using a bitstream uncompressed signal over HDMI you need to have the audio modes set up to "Auto" or even better have it set up to use "TruHD" when it sees a TruHD signal and "DTSMA" in the audio setup menu of the 705. I have a feeing you have it set to "multichannel".


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Update: I thought it worked right since the MultiCH is gone but now when I put a BR in, sound only comes out the front speakers and sub. 

Eg: The BR Stargate says it has Dolby Digital Surround EX and DTS-HD on the box. It is currently playing only out the front three and the Dolby symbol is displayed with a "D" next to it. Also "HDMI DSP" is displayed.

Update: I pressed THX on the remote and the "THX" is now displayed and sound is coming out of all the speakers.

It used to just detect whatever the BR had (TrueHD, DTS-HD, etc) but now it doesn't.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Rancho, do you have a PS3 Slim? If not, the older PS3 is incapable of bitstreaming True HD and DTS-HD.
If you do have a PS3 Slim, setting it to bitstream out should and will allow the Onkyo to decode and Display those codecs.
Reading that you have had your PS3 a few weeks should mean you have the Slim Model which is capable of bitstreaming.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Rancho, do you have a PS3 Slim? If not, the older PS3 is incapable of bitstreaming True HD and DTS-HD.
> If you do have a PS3 Slim, setting it to bitstream out should and will allow the Onkyo to decode and Display those codecs.
> Reading that you have had your PS3 a few weeks should mean you have the Slim Model which is capable of bitstreaming.
> ...


I do have the slim and I believe I have it all set to bitstream. At least that is what I found under the settings under video.

Under listening preferences the are all set to "Last Valid".


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> If the setup menu is similar to my 805 if you want it to display TruHD or DTSMA using a bitstream uncompressed signal over HDMI you need to have the audio modes set up to "Auto" or even better have it set up to use "TruHD" when it sees a TruHD signal and "DTSMA" in the audio setup menu of the 705. I have a feeing you have it set to "multichannel".


 Could you elaborate on this please. Like where do I find this on the menu?

***UPDATE***

Since I need to rerun Audessey anyway, I just reset the 705 again. This time it totally reset and reads the BR just great. All icons appear as they should and all sound comes out of all speakers. Tomorrow I will fine tune. Thanks guys.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rancho5 said:


> Could you elaborate on this please. Like where do I find this on the menu?
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Since I need to rerun Audessey anyway, I just reset the 705 again. This time it totally reset and reads the BR just great. All icons appear as they should and all sound comes out of all speakers. Tomorrow I will fine tune. Thanks guys.


In the menu of the 705 you will have an "audio mode" default setting for each signal These default in the auto stetting but it seems as though at some point you changed them as after doing the reset you put them back to there default settings.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> In the menu of the 705 you will have an "audio mode" default setting for each signal These default in the auto stetting but it seems as though at some point you changed them as after doing the reset you put them back to there default settings.


I must have switched them. I'm just glad they are back.

Unrelated (kind of) question: In the 705 menu, there is a place where you can choose a listening mode on a whole column of choices. The default on mine is "Last used" or something like that. I am at work and cannot remember exactly. So on the left are listening modes and on the left <Last used> but you can scroll through and change them to anything you like. Would be able to explain what all this is?

I appreciate your patience with a newb. I'm always learning but often afraid to ask questions. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rancho5 said:


> Unrelated (kind of) question: In the 705 menu, there is a place where you can choose a listening mode on a whole column of choices. The default on mine is "Last used" or something like that. I am at work and cannot remember exactly. So on the left are listening modes and on the left <Last used> but you can scroll through and change them to anything you like. Would be able to explain what all this is?


Thats the menu I am talking about. You can select a surround mode for each type of mode for example if your receiver sees a Dolby digital signal from a DVD you can set it to automatically use THX cinema so if you have a 7.1 speaker setup it will automatically expand the Dolby digital 5.1 mix to all 7 channels. Its the one I use for all my movie listening modes that are digital including DTSMA and TruHD.
Just select one and scroll through the different modes and it will give you all the options that are available for that input signal.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

So perhaps choose THX 7.1 for all detected listening modes. And I can choose to use the BR codes when it recognizes a BR code, right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will notice when your using THX 7.1 mode that even with the uncompressed formats you will see a small red logo show up on the display saying DTSMA or TruHD the THX processing is simply placed on top and really does a great job.


----------

